# Resident Evil: Extinction



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Two of the lovely entrants in our current Battle of the Scream Queens are about to be in a third installment of a franchise I happen to enjoy though many didn't. Milla Jovovich returns as Alice for another go around and is joined by Ali Larter this time around. Check the synopsis below as well as a still from the movie featuring said beauty Milla:

The third and final installment of the $100 million "Resident Evil" hits, "Resident Evil: Extinction" is again based on the wildly popular video game series and picks up where the last film left off. Alice (Milla Jovovich), now in hiding in the Nevada desert, once again joins forces with Carlos Olivera (Oded Fehr) and L.J. (Mike Epps), along with new survivors Claire (Ali Larter), K-Mart (Spencer Locke) and Nurse Betty (Ashanti) to try to eliminate the deadly virus that threatens to make every human being undead... and to seek justice. Since being captured by the Umbrella Corporation, Alice has been subjected to biogenic experimentation and becomes genetically altered, with super-human strengths, senses and dexterity. These skills, and more, will be needed if anyone is to remain alive.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

The RE movies kick arse. Can't wait for the next one.

Ali LArter - over - over rated. I really dig Oded Fehr though.

Milla is the one and only.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sin,

I dont care what anyone says about this movie series either. I've been hooked on R.E. since the playstation game came out. The movies were a plus....


----------

